# 3M colorquartz



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Hello:

Ive been searching for colorquartz for the last two week but to no avail.

Can anyone in southern california (los angeles/SGv) direct me to a distributor or retailer who carries it?

I am in the process of setting up a new shrimp tank (CRS).

Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

i have had no luck getting this stuff.

but here is 3m's site to find a vendor of colorquartz or an applicator who could maybe help out.

good luck
Jeremy


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Alpine Rock & Block &nbsp619-561-6003
13288 Hwy 8 Business
El Cajon CA 92021
* Distributor - Floors, Pools
Arroyo Building Materials &nbsp818-365-6170
890 Arroyo Street
San Fernando CA 91340
* Distributor - Floors
Central Valley Builders Supply &nbsp818-781-1384
5919 Sepulveda Blvd.
Van Nuys CA 91411
* Distributor - Floors
Central Valley Builders Supply &nbsp818-343-4614
7030 Canby Avenue
Reseda CA 91335
* Distributor - Floors
Dryco &nbsp562-697-7087
310 N. Palm St. #C
Brea CA 92821
* Distributor - Floors
Gerard Roofing Technologies 
955 Columbia Street
Brea CA 92821
* Distributor - Floors, Pools
Mason Mart 
21900 Main Street
Grand Terrace CA 92313
* Distributor - Pools
National Pool Tile &nbsp714-630-2216
2840 Miraloma Ave.
Anaheim CA 92806
* Distributor - Pools
National Pool Tile &nbsp714-523-7194
6370 Artesia Boulevard
Buena Park CA 92620
* Distributor - Pools
National Pool Tile &nbsp619-449-2545
1166 Fesler Street, Suite C
El Cajon CA 92020
* Distributor - Pools
SCP Distributors, LLC &nbsp661-837-8344
4601 Grissom Street
Bakersfield CA 93313
* Distributor - Pools
SCP Distributors, LLC &nbsp818-340-7624
8039 Deering Avenue
Canoga Park CA 91304
* Distributor - Pools
SCP Distributors, LLC &nbsp562-404-9909
16708 South Parkside Avenue
Cerritos CA 90703
* Distributor - Pools
SCP Distributors, LLC &nbsp619-447-2466
349 South Marshall Avenue
El Cajon CA 92020
* Distributor - Pools
SCP Distributors, LLC &nbsp760-489-0255
1916 Commercial Street
Escondido CA 92029
* Distributor - Pools
SCP Distributors, LLC &nbsp559-449-9000
401 West Bedford
Fresno CA 93711
* Distributor - Pools
SCP Distributors, LLC &nbsp818-242-1933
1706 Standard Avenue
Glendale CA 91201
* Distributor - Pools
SCP Distributors, LLC &nbsp909-923-3600
2127 Green Privado
Ontario CA 91761
* Distributor - Pools
SCP Distributors, LLC &nbsp760-568-9661
75-100 B Mayfair Drive
Palm Dessert CA 92211
* Distributor - Pools
SCP Distributors, LLC &nbsp760-325-6555
507 Sunny Dunes Road
Palm Springs CA 92264
* Distributor - Pools
SCP Distributors, LLC &nbsp951-369-1333
780 columbia ave
Riverside CA 92507
* Distributor - Pools
SCP Distributors, LLC &nbsp858-467-9495
9540 Chesapeake Drive, Suite 101
San Diego CA 92123
* Distributor - Pools
South Coast Masonry &nbsp858-864-8809
419 Main Street, #434
Huntington Beach CA 92648
* Distributor - Floors
South Coast Masonry 
1804 Garnett Avenue, #379
San Diego CA 92109
* Distributor - Pools
Steve Obrian Coatings &nbsp562-865-7393
10805 East Artesia Boulevard, #112
112
Cerritos CA 90703
* Distributor - Floors
Sunbelt Flooring, Inc. &nbsp909-628-1090
3340 Riverside Drive, Suite A
Chino CA 91710
* Distributor - Floors
Superior Pool Products &nbsp714-693-8035
4900 E.Landon Drive
Anaheim CA 92807
* Distributor - Pools
Versatile Building Products, Inc. &nbsp310-632-6500
20420 South Susana Road
Carson CA 90810
* Distributor - Floors


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

ummmmmm wow hoppy like wow!!

can you do that for oregon too?


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

If one of the 3 million places that hoppy listed doesn't work for you, we have it at my work by the ton as well as all other types of sand.


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

wow!! Thanks for the list Hoppy! I will give the closest a call today.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Google "3M colorquartz" and you find the 3M website with the link to find a dealer near you. The list I posted is copied from there for southern California.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I tried that route hoppy....

Only problem was 99% of them were distributors and not retailers.

National Pool and Tile was one of the ones I remember as a retailer.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

i just realized my link to their site didnt post. that ruined my joke. their is one distributer in Oregon.

here is that link if anyone else is looking http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/ColorQuartz/HomePage/Products/Buy/


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Others have suggested checking out places that build or finish swimming pools, because colorquartz is a finish material for pools, and, I believe, roofs. 3M's website should be expected to feature distributers since that is who 3M sells to. You might possibly have success telephoning a distributer to find out who their retailers are. (I haven't tried to buy colorquartz yet, so I haven't tried any of this myself.)


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

I found a distributor who sold directly to me. From the www.3M.com website.

GL!


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Look for companies that do industrial floorings or decorative finish floorings, the company I work for does just that. We usually purchase by the ton and will sell to anyone who wants it.


----------

